# Montreal & Ottawa Skyscraper Spotting



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

OK, 1 photo of skyscrapers in Gatineau, but taken in Ottawa


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice pictures. Montreal has some nice buildings. I think as a whole, it's quite underrated.


----------

